# Baby shower favor soaps



## Khanjari (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I need a little help from you all. So my sister is pregnant and expecting in November.  Her baby shower is going to be held in the first part of September and as a part of the baby shower favors she wants me to make soaps!!!!!! I am so excited! !!! I did look up many soaps and soap molds and I am so confused now.  What are your favorite molds/design/baby soaps that you would use? I also am working on what fragrances to use? Any suggestions? Personally, I am thinking of doing like a baby powder fragrance (not even sure if any supplier sells it) but if not, I am open to suggestions.  Also, if you could mention the name of the supplier, and the suggested fragrance, I would really appreciate it!  Thank you in advance for your time and suggestions! !!!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 23, 2014)

these are some of my favourite baby soap moulds, you could use Rose essential oil


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 23, 2014)

rocking horse is quite good too


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 23, 2014)

i made this for a gift box for a new mother. Hope I've helped a bit x


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 23, 2014)

I think BB sells baby powder FO but I have never tried it out ! So you might want to take a look at it !


----------



## jade-15 (Jul 23, 2014)

Personally, I like the rubber duck.  But that's just me   I also like ones where I've seen the tag 'from my shower to yours'.  Is there a "theme" for the shower?  (Pink/blue/jungle/pirate... )  That might help yu select a mold!  Brambleberry do sell Baby Powder FO but I have never smelt it.  Have fun - I'm going to do my first melt & pour tomorrow!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sheila, summerflyy and Jade!
I love all of the ones you posted pictures of Sheila. ..... I saw these in your prior posts and I Love them!!!!!!! I think I will show the pictures of these to my sister and let her decide  and yes, you helped bunch! !!!

Jade, good luck with your first MP SOAPS! it is an achievement in itself! Don't forget to post pictures. ..... we will love to see them!  
My sister so far doesn't have a theme yet but will definitely ask. I never thought of that. .... great way to put the ball in her court

summerflyy, now that you mentioned BB, I remember going through the mold section online and I had loved the little onzies too! Too many options; ) 

3 hours ago I was lost as to where to begin and now I am lost... WHERE TO STOP! lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 23, 2014)

I made some with the rubber duck on a cupcake but I made the top look like water.  Check out Oriental Trading as they have a bunch of different types of ducks even baby boy and baby girl.   I make them with their halloween monster ducks from halloween and others for different holidays.  Individual molds take a lot of time depening on how many you need.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 23, 2014)

not the best picture - still in the moulds; I made soap cupcakes for my DD1's baby shower :

 White with pink decoration and Pin with white deco.











 and the edible ones made by my DIL2


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Shunt and Eucalypta,  thank you so much for your suggestions!  I love these soaps!  Especially the ones with the little pearl on it!

Eucalypta, if I may ask,  what FO or EO did you use on these soaps? 
Sheila, the picture of the little cake topped with the duck looks like the duck is also soap right?  Meaning,  it is not a rubber duck rith?


----------



## dneruck (Jul 23, 2014)

Burt's baby bee fragrance is another option for fragrance. Just made a soap with the one from WSP and I love it. I also have a sample of the one from NGC and that smells great OOB too


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Khanjari! yes the duck is made of soap! Really easy to make x


----------



## KristaY (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your sister, Khanjari! A new baby in the family, what exciting news!  I'm also invited to 2 baby showers in the next few weeks so made these as gifts to expectant mommies. I found the silicone molds at Walmart in the cake decorating section for $1.88 each. I used BB's Lavender Chamomile Huggies FO at the lowest concentration. It soaped like a dream (I made CP so no A or D) and it smells softly like baby powder. I'm a bit disappointed the color didn't show up well in the molds but the bars are adorable. The molds may also be larger than you want as they hold about 4 oz ea but they're cute. I highly recommend the FO though. Have fun at the baby shower & huge congrats again! :grin:


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 23, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Hey Shunt and Eucalypta, thank you so much for your suggestions! I love these soaps! Especially the ones with the little pearl on it!
> 
> Eucalypta, if I may ask, *what FO or EO did you* use on these soaps?
> Sheila, the picture of the little cake topped with the duck looks like the duck is also soap right? Meaning, it is not a rubber duck rith?


 
 YW 

 I used three FO's to give a bit of a choice : Black raspberry Vanilla and Lovespell (Victoria Secret type) for the grown-ups and Satsuma for the kids; kids love satsuma.

 (the baby scents available here are very powdery; not fond of those)


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 24, 2014)

Congratulations on the new arrival! There are so many adorable soaps on this thread! Check with your supplier to make sure that the FO or EO used doesn't discolor.


----------



## seven (Jul 24, 2014)

first of all, congrats 

now, for the baby favor soaps, i like this round mold with baby feet on them. you can then put a white stick from beneath and tie a ribbon on the stick (soap pops, see picture 2). to take it further, you can stick the soaps in a styrofoam or something, decorate it with ribbons and all, and place them as a centre piece on each table. perhaps 10 on each table, depending on the number of guests. the guests can then take one each before they go home. i'm sorry i don't have a pic to show you, i have it all drawn in my head


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 24, 2014)

Such lovely ideas x


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh, all the ideas are sweet! I have to say, as a simple, no fuss kinda gal, that I like KristaY's swirled pastel bars the best. Simple and classy. Seven's soap lollipops are a neat idea too -- even a simple star shape in assorted pastel colors would be eye catching.


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for sharing such great ideas with me!

Seven,  the one picture you posted with the baby foot print. .... I had seen that on amazon. Com when I was looking for soap molds but have you ever tried making soap in it?  The reason I ask is from the design,  it looks like the cavity would be too difficult to fill in!  Don't you think?


----------



## seven (Jul 25, 2014)

Khanjari, i actually have that mold and it's made from plastic. if you want to make 2 colors, the deeper cavity is not that hard to fill.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Seven where did you buy the mould from? X


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheila, I saw this on amazon. Com!


----------



## seven (Jul 25, 2014)

i bought mine in australia, but like Khanjari said, amazon has one as well:


baby feet soap mold


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you x


----------



## pinchedbeauty (Jul 27, 2014)

I actually use a baby powder fragrance from natures Garden and it smells just like the powder. I have use a stabilizer in mine because it has vanillin.


----------



## Khanjari (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay, so after giving sooooooo many options to my sister and going back and forth, she finally decided to go with the baby onzie mold from brambleberry. So have ordered the mold. 

However, I need help with packing those. .... ideas please?  I am going totally blank :thumbdown:


----------



## neeners (Aug 5, 2014)

How about an organza pouch with a cute label?  Something like this?
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...95D361D484ACFD77B007D02830F6DE8A76691&first=8


----------



## Khanjari (Aug 6, 2014)

neeners said:


> How about an organza pouch with a cute label?  Something like this?
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...95D361D484ACFD77B007D02830F6DE8A76691&first=8



Oh Neeners! Thank you so much for that picture but I was actually talking about the label. .. I will be using the plain cello bags with a little confetti paper below and soap on it.... but I was thinking about the label writing. .... should I handwrite it or get it done somewhere?  If get it done. ..where can I get them done? 

So sorry for not being clear!


----------



## neeners (Aug 6, 2014)

ooh!  haha.  well, how many are you making?  if you're making more than 10, I'd suggest designing a label b/c you don't want to be writing out that many labels (trust me....THIS from a girl who wrote out tons of soap labels when friends bought soap b/c she doesn't have a printer.....).  I did some more googling, and this is what I found that maybe helpftul.  if you're not sure what to put on the label, just google some ideas.  there are tons out there!  (I had to do this when I made wedding favours for a friend's wedding.....)

http://www.crimson-hill.com/uploads/2/7/3/2/2732305/2621366_orig.jpg

http://www.binunaturalsoap.com/images/P/a_BabyShower_PinkBooties2_Gifts.jpg - this one you can put the label on the bottom side of the confetti paper (will help with integrity of the package so it doesn't slump when people pick it up)

 hope that helps!  can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Khanjari (Aug 6, 2014)

You are awesome!  Thanks for all your help. .... 

First of I am going to be making about 50 soaps.... second, I am thinking of confetti like the button soap in the picture you posted. ... I loved how it looks so professional yet handmade/artisan look....

I am thinking of starting to make them from tomorrow or Friday. ... I will keep you posted on every step. .... it gives me a feeling of. ... there's some one who is cheering me to get my work done. ... The right way and make sure it is the best way! !!!!

Love Ya!


----------



## tanglewood (Aug 6, 2014)

Contact Jackie  for your labels.  She designed all of my product labels....beautiful work, excellent quality, awesome prices, & fast free shipping.   http://www.labelcreations.com/index.html


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Aug 7, 2014)

They are beautiful x


----------



## Khanjari (Aug 12, 2014)

So finally the soaps are ready and the favor bags are packed.... Please see pictures in the order


----------



## neeners (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVE!  they're super cute!!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 12, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## seven (Aug 12, 2014)

great job, Khanjari


----------

